# Roamio UI coming to Mini?



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Tivo's Roamio FAQs state that the Roamio UI will not be ported to the Premiere.

Does anyone know if Tivo plans to offer the Roamio UI on the Mini?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I emailed asking and an executive relations person (Steve) wrote this:

"We certainly agree that the Mini's UI should be consistent with Roamio's. We're planning to push a software update in the coming months that will sync everything up."


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

geekmedic said:


> I emailed asking and an executive relations person (Steve) wrote this:
> 
> "We certainly agree that the Mini's UI should be consistent with Roamio's. We're planning to push a software update in the coming months that will sync everything up."


TiVo told you "coming soon".

I don't believe it.

Whoa.

Shock.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

NotNowChief said:


> TiVo told you "coming soon".


Well, at least the answer isn't "no" at this point. Assuming the Mini has enough internal storage, adding the Roamio UI seems like it shouldn't be a problem since the Roamio and Mini share the same processor.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

If I was asked, I really couldn't name one thing on how the UI differs even though I have both.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Is the difference that subtle? My Roamio hasn't yet arrived.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From the screen shots it looks like the Roamio has a slightly darker background and the "blue wiener" has been replaced by a yellow rectangle.

The only other change is the WL is now HD (can you even access WL on the Mini?) and they added What To Watch Now like the iPad app.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Roamio uses a thinner font, has a darker blue textured background, and the menu highlighter was replaced with an all-yellow one.

Not a huge change. But performance and remote responsiveness is great. (The blurriness of my photo doesn't show the thinness of the fonts well, but trust me they're thinner.)


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

So, yeah, the changes are pretty subtle. If you we're looking at both at the same time, they would probably be easily seen. But, using one and then the other, the difference is much more subtle.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

The remote needs to match roamio too. The guide button being moved takes getting used to.


----------

